# EAS Leaves Canada!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

EAS Leaves Canada! by Scott Welch EAS no longer in Canada? Well after over 15 years of selling supplements made from watered down U.S. formulas, it looks like EAS may be loading up the EAS transport (pictured on left) and heading home to Columbus, Ohio for good. EAS is closing their doors in Canada according [...]

*Read More...*


----------

